# Iron Rings & Wing Chun



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 5, 2008)

Does anyone use Iron Rings for practicing drills in Wing Chun. I saw in a Bruce Lee Book that Yip Man used the Iron Rings. Some Wing Chunners say that the Iron Rings can hurt or hinder your Wing Chun Skill? I would thought that it would actually strengthing your Guards making them more immovable. Some people say Yip Man never actually used the Iron Rings he just took a picture with them on. What is your opinion? I was woundering if I should add Iron Rings to practice?


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 6, 2008)

Personally i've never used them or seen anyone using them except on those old shaolin kung fu movies . Are they a type of resistance training ?

 I suppose they could simulate having the weight of somebody's fook sau on your tan sau but i think you would be better off using the resistance of a live opponent in chi sau sparring and just practising your forms as per usual .


----------



## Seeker (Dec 6, 2008)

Other than Tan Sau, what other shapes could you do with the rings?
Seems like if you did a Gan, Bong, etc they would slide right off. My Sifu has this affinity with us using hand weights, I've never liked using them because I feel a sort of loss of tactile or not knowing where my hands are afterward. If that makes sense.

I've wondered about using weights at the elbows though, maybe hanging from straps... not tried it but wondered about any benefit.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 6, 2008)

I guess if you did a Bong Sao that upright. An you could do Tan Sau, Bil Sau and also fok Sau it may work. Also probably Just holding the posistion of Tan Sau for like two minutes with the weights could be a real exercise plus your working your Yee Gee Kim Yeung Ma Stance at the same time. Lets say your doing both arms at the same time. Both are Tan Sau. I guess this would strengthing the arms quickly.


----------

